# Be easy on me. I am new.



## Mr Salt (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello everyone I am pretty new to lifting. I have been lifting for about 2 months and have started my first cycle. I kind of rushed into it as I was advised by a buddy as to what I should take. I am always researching and find alot of conflicting info on the web sometimes I do believe from individules who don't even use or ever have used gear. This is me reason to joining the forms for resources and info from experienced individuals. I am 6'1" and weigh 230. I am thick and also a little chunky in the middle if you know what I mean. I have not set any real goals yet but will be soon. I have been eating healthier but not actually tracking my diet but will be in the upcoming days. As of now my cycle consists of test Enantate 250 and Deca 300. I am alternating every 2 days at 1ml injections. I have been researching and am worried about gyno from the test e and am looking into anti aromatizers but cant find it for sale anywhere as of now but am sure I will come up with something, but if you have any recommendations please let me know. I do apologize for my post jumping all over the place as I am not very good at posting. I look forward to meeting you all and learning from you. Thanks for the read.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bro....you...are....not....smart. 

I refuse to help any more idiots.  Just have your AI or your anti prolactin and anti progesterone ready dipshit.

Have a nice day.


----------



## brazey (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> bro....you...are....not....smart.
> 
> I refuse to help any more idiots.  Just have your ai or your anti prolactin and anti progesterone ready dipshit.
> 
> Have a nice day.



omg! Lmao!


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to IMF , read around the forums and you will find all your answers man.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Mr Salt (Sep 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Bro....you...are....not....smart.
> 
> I refuse to help any more idiots.  Just have your AI or your anti prolactin and anti progesterone ready dipshit.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Well maybe this isn't the place for me. I would rather not be part of a community were the members are assholes.


----------



## Montego (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah look around the forum and all of your questions will be answered brother.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr Salt said:


> Well maybe this isn't the place for me. I would rather not be part of a community were the members are assholes.





> Hello everyone I am pretty *new to lifting*. I have been *lifting for about 2 months *and have started my *first cycle*. I kind of rushed into it as I was* advised by a buddy *as to what I should take. I am always researching and find alot of conflicting info on the web sometimes I do believe from individules who don't even use or ever have used gear. This is me reason to joining the forms for resources and info from experienced individuals. I am *6'1" and weigh 230*. I am thick and also a little *chunky* in the middle if you know what I mean. *I have not set any real goals *yet but will be soon. I have been eating healthier but *not actually tracking my diet *but will be in the upcoming days. As of now my *cycle consists of test Enantate 250 and Deca 300*. I am *alternating every 2 days at 1ml injections*. I have been researching and am *worried about gyno *from the test e and am *looking into anti aromatizers but cant find it for sale *anywhere as of now but am sure I will come up with something, but if you have any recommendations please let me know. I do apologize for my post jumping all over the place as I am not very good at posting. I look forward to meeting you all and learning from you. Thanks for the read.



I highlighted all the good parts.  Holy shit...This is a clusterfuck.....

You have absolutely no business running a cycle of anabolic steroids.  This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 22, 2014)

Members on here assholes never.. Hell that was the main reason I joined .
Ray is right why are you using gear after 2 mths? You havent even gave your body a chance to see what it can do.... I can tell you AAS will not get you cut unless your diet is on point.  Btw your going to get Deca dick from that cycle.


----------



## Riles (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome, read, read, read you will find your answers and the reason for Rays brutal straight forward approach, Ray may be an asshole but that doesn't invalidate the truth


----------



## dagambd (Sep 22, 2014)

Riles and Raysd are spot on. You Have no business running a cycle. If you would have taken half an hour to investigate and research, you could have easily found answers to your first post. We are happy to help you here but you have to put forth some effort on your own. Take a lot of time to read and educate yourself before jumping into this stuff. You can easily hurt yourself if you're not careful and  that's what we are all trying to tell you. Good luck and welcome. Again, we are here to help.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 22, 2014)

And Raysd has a style all of his own. If you read some of his other posts, he's more than willing to help and very knowledgeable but can be a complete fucking dick licker if you haven't done your homework. :-D


----------



## jas101 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## Mr Salt (Sep 22, 2014)

I have read and am still reading. I have not come across anything that says I should not be taking aas for any reason other than its just not good for anyone. I will continue to read and learn. I have ordered some arimidex to controll aromatization. I am still serching for what the best starter cycle is but until I do find something I will continue with what was recommended to me by my bro. He had great results and I know not everyone is the same. If anyone can point me in the right direction for first cycle recommendations I would appreciate it.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 22, 2014)

Imo and from what I read, test E at 500 mg/wk is a good beginner cycle. Im running that as we speak as this is my first cycle along with proviron. The whole point of running test E as the only AAS your first cycle is to see how you react. If you run more than one your first cycle and something goes wrong, you don't know which is causing the problems. We all want what's best for you. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## aminoman74 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to the board read read and read more you will get a lot of good info on here.

Team Uncle z


----------



## Mr Salt (Sep 22, 2014)

dagambd said:


> Imo and from what I read, test E at 500 mg/wk is a good beginner cycle. Im running that as we speak as this is my first cycle along with proviron. The whole point of running test E as the only AAS your first cycle is to see how you react. If you run more than one your first cycle and something goes wrong, you don't know which is causing the problems. We all want what's best for you. Good luck. Keep us posted.



Thank you for the info. This is the kind of Info I am looking for. I actually didn't think to run them seperately to watch for side effects/complications. However I believe it is to late for that. So far every thing is going good. My only concern is gyno so I am looking to prevent it. I may never even have any issues with gyno but I feel  prevention is still needed.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Test E and Deca only need to be injected once a week.  I would save the deca for your second cycle and pick up an oral like havoc or...Epi...or Halo...or anavar...or winstrol or even msten, to run with your test.  Just go to http://www.ironmagresearch.com/ and pick up exemestane for AI.  Test/Deca is a shitty choice for a first cycle.  Your goals are not the same as what Test and Deca will do.  You need to drop BF%.  How old are you?  What are your Test levels?  Why do you even think you need synthetic Testosterone to work out?  Nothing here is kosher brother.  Nothing makes sense.  Really bad decision making on your part.

And like Badgas said enjoy the Deca dick.  Your GF is gonna be playin with puddy buddy.  Or BF...whatever.......just plain bad decisions here.  You need to reconsider.


----------



## Mr Salt (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks ray for your help ray. I am sure you know what you are talking  about and will follow your advice over my buddys. I like the idea of the  winstrol and will probably go with that as my bf% is 14 and I will look  into your other recommendations as winstrol is hard to find from what I  have seen. I am looking for the little extra boost to help me reach my  goals is the reason for the aas as I dont have the motivation or energy  to keep up with a routine. Test and deca does seem a little extreme for  me. My goal really with aas is to get some fast results and then go  natty to stay there. I am 26 and no idea what my test levels are.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 22, 2014)

Dude....at the beginning, you may be excited to be running a cycle but some or all of that will wear off.  AAS do not give you motivation.  You should have that before you start.  It doesn't sound like you are even close to your goals.  If you have been taking some time to read you will have realized that aas are a tool to combine with the foundation you have already built and not the other way around.  Two months of lifting?  Fast results?  You should be in the gym whether you are taking aas or not.  I told you once already.  Get rid of the deca and just go with the test E.  It is plenty.  You don't need winny or anything else for that matter.  You're 26.  You have plenty of time for other cycles down the road.  Bodybuilding takes years not months.  Good luck.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 23, 2014)

*Welcome to IronMagazine Forums from your P.S.L. ( Purity Source Labs) Representative.... 

GOTGrowth!*


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr Salt said:


> Thanks ray for your help ray. I am sure you know what you are talking  about and will follow your advice over my buddys. I like the idea of the  winstrol and will probably go with that as my bf% is 14 and I will look  into your other recommendations as winstrol is hard to find from what I  have seen. I am looking for the little extra boost to help me reach my  goals is the reason for the aas as I dont have the motivation or energy  to keep up with a routine. Test and deca does seem a little extreme for  me. My goal really with aas is to get some fast results and then go  natty to stay there. I am 26 and no idea what my test levels are.



You should just try ECA and maybe a peptide like Frag 176-191.  Look into that.  I wouldn't mess around with test unless you think your natural test is low.  You need to develop your base and some sort of routine first.  All the compound exercises like bench, shoulder press, dead lift, squat, bent over rows, cable rows, pull ups.  That should be your routine for like 3 months with some ECA, Frag, diet and cardio.  You will see better results than Test/Deca for what your goals are trust me.  And you won't have to worry about running AI or PCT.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Bro....you...are....not....smart.
> 
> I refuse to help any more idiots.  Just have your AI or your anti prolactin and anti progesterone ready dipshit.
> 
> Have a nice day.



I wish i could afford to have Ray as a personal trainer. This guy will motivate the hell out of you.... reminds me of that drill sergeant in full metal jacket. respect.

I have been on this board for about a week reading every sticky i can and am still reading them. There is some good info here from knowledgeable professionals. Dont get scared cuz you got your ass chewed a little, it was warranted. I got my ass chewed on my first post too. Take in the meat and spit out the bone.

I think research *before* you inject potentially deadly chemicals into the body is prudent. It has to be frustrating for these professionals to see newbies doing this stuff without doing the research before hand, and before causing possible irreparable damage to your organs. If he didnt care, he wouldnt care. 

I am taking all this good advise, and ass chewings, and im going to change my life, and my body and ill have IronMag, and Ray, and Heavyiron, and all these other solid individuals to thank.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2015)

Good man, nothing personal, heed their advice. These guys want you to be safe because of the bad press gear gets. But it's because of not doing proper research and causing major harm to yourself.

If you really want this and this way of life, you came to the right place. It's just pure unadulterated constructive criticism


----------



## Bigofool (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm new here but I would have not even thought of doing a cycle after only lifting for 2 months?
At2 moths you don even have your form down.
Good Luk.


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

